# Before slingshots, were you into any similar craftsmanship



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The level of talent in this Forum is beyond anything I could ever imagine. Sometimes during a conversation if asked what my day consisted of I tell them shooting slingshots. I usually get the same generic answer, oh yeah, sounds like fun if your into that. That's when I show them the beautiful craftsmanship you people do. That is usually followed by those are beautiful!!!!!!!! I never imagined a "Slingshot Being So Beautiful" so now I would love to hear from ALL OF YOU that craft these collector pieces. It's not bragging, your craftsmanship speaks for itself. You might as well tell us, my wife says I'm stubborn as a #######!!!!!!!! Thank you all sooooooooo much for sharing. It's not like I'm asking you to stand up in front of the class!!!!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Before slingshots I made longbows and turkey calls. Once I found slingshots....


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I made furniture, gun stocks, built boats and cars, tinker with electronics... Ive got tools for fixing tools but only one pair of shoes.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks you guys do awesome work


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

As a young boy, I worked with my dad in his shop, which required very limited wood-working skills. In my adult life I have dabbled in various house-repair projects, where almost every project was a new experience with a lot of on-the-job training.  I primarily work in an office environment, so nothing I do transfers over into slingshot building. All of my slingshot-making skills have been learned over the course of this last year and a half.

Darren


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I too envy/respect the workmanship that is found here. It is simply amazing and everyday I login...my jaw drops to some of the things you guys produce. I would like to say that I have crafts before this one...but since my HDPE amaturish attempts are nothing to really look at, my past history doesn't matter.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

custom leather work and knife scales


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

ohh and this on, I thought it was nice..my mother in law has it now. and custom leather disc golf bags


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Now that's what I'm talking about!!!!!!!! I wish everyone hear would show the awesome work they do. After all isn't that what this Forum is about. It's like someone who sings or plays an instrument, they are gracious enough to share with the rest of us. I'm sure there will be those that don't consider their work good enough, but I would venture a guess it's just fine.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Made this crazy rig for someone once too


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

My dad was a high school principal and physics teacher but also a framer, house builder, plumber, electrician, furniture and cabinetry maker, anything woodwork related, etc.... I spent a lot of weekends and after school helping on whatever project he had going on at the time. I took that knowledge on to college where I started doing repairs (both electrical and body work) on electric guitars and solid state amps. Slingshot making is the first time that I've really taken a project from raw material to finished product. I've still got a lot to learn but that's the best part.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You guys are so awesome, this is soooooooo interesting to me.i hope to hear from the dynamic Duo Beano and the wolf. If they don't come forward soon, I will know those two are up to something. Oldmiser surely has some interesting tales. And while I'm naming names, Treefork must have something besides his arm up his sleeve. Not accusing, just calling them as I see them. Right Charles (-:


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Interesting topic. I was a classical pianist and composer. I have a Masters degree in music Composition. I would post my website but it has nothing to do with this forum.

Building something tangible is a little different than creating in the music world where nothing is "measured" like FPS or "does it shoot." Another words, emotional content is not measured in inches or lbs.

I like that about slingshots, there is definitely hard measurements that tell you if your intended outcome is good or not.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

I ´ve built guitars and basses even a fullsize double bass, cigarbox ukuleles and other musical instruments.

like the carving and shaping and the precision required, always hated the elelctronics part of it!

Building slingshots offers much quicker success, but demands more creativity when it comes to dealing with the nature of the forks...


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Been a foundry man from the age of 15 started with my father and still running the family show 37 year on, best thing is I get paid to play in the sand all day


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

peppermack said:


> ohh and this on, I thought it was nice..my mother in law has it now. and custom leather disc golf bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Before slingshots I was into cigar box guitars, furniture, and I still make custom cakes


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are all MULTI talented which is awesome.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am not into making slingshots so much, although I do make them every now and then. My enjoyment from slingshots is shooting them. Before I shot slingshots religiously I was in to archery. For a while I was pretty broke and couldn't afford archery equipment. I needed to shoot ... so I went to wally world and picked up a slingshot ... since then it has been slingshots night and day.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm with you natural fork, even if I would shoot traditional it still isn't cheap. I do enjoy the craftsmanship of the Forum members, but as for me I will support the vendors. We used to have a Tru Flight arrow company within 45 minutes if home, where we could get cheaper arrows. Like everything else it's gone to far away places.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Making things is my reason for being. For the last ten years and the next two weeks my day job is making guitars:










More pictures here: https://www.facebook.com/ashcustomworks

And one of my many hobbies is making and flying model aircraft:










Class-B Team Racer above, Slow Goodyear Team Racer below.










More pics here: https://plus.google.com/photos/103182165643328072320/albums/5739250343450049617?banner=pwa


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

I went from slingshots to pool then back to slingshots. In the process I authored a few books.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Jackpot!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, some of you guys are crazy talented!! Ash, beautiful guitars!! Just recently watched a show on YouTube about Mark Knopfler and his favorite guitars. Had the story of a guy making a custom for him and the detail. After seeing this, I have mucho appreciation for your stuff!!

Sorry to digress, but much talent/artistry from so many of you guys!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Before slingshots I was an embryo. Yeah,it's been that long!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Between starting with slingshots and then returning I worked construction building schools, state park pavilions, libraries, interstate welcome centers, apartment complexes, houses, garages, and then built bathroom cabinets, doors, china cabinets, shelving, cedar chests, etc. Only roughed out a few slingshots lately to get a feel for some of the different styles.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

To sum my life up, no talent in any crafts. My wife of 42 years and counting is the best thing that happened to me. I had the the most loving parents one could ever want. The one thing myself, my wife and the most wonderful friends ever did is charity dart tournaments. Most of them were to raise money for Christmas gifts for local children. Most of the kids I knew were worried about what they were getting. I was more interested in giving gifts to the ones who were wondering if they were getting anything. We never got to see the kids faces on Christmas morning, but we somehow knew it went well. I wouldn't trade it for anything, I feel my reward is this Forum and looking forward to riding bikes next spring with Brandon an MJ. By no means am I bragging, I got my reward every time a kid got something they never expected. Oh and the MWST !!!!!!!!!! Where you meet some very interesting people, right Greywolf (-:


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Gun smith specality in pistols ,long bows,recurves ,cross bow,custom knives and leather sheaths and boomerangs (the most fun along with slingf shots) .

Was a microbiologist and Laboratory Director for 42 years.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol flatband


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I mined for stone, ore, and gold. Built some of the most exotic castles and skyscrapers.. Had my time in the forest hunting and running from creatures in the night.. Once I even built a portal to go to a fiery nether realm..


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

While a slingshot is far from the most difficult thing to make, the creativity from some the SSF members shows they are extremely good at what they do!!

Happy to be acquainted with a very unique bunch of weirdohs..... :naughty:


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Self expression can come in many forms ,fom beautiflu music to sling shots. The secret is to enjoy what you do and make yourself

happy doing it.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I worked most of my life like a finish carpenter, high quality furniture, I worked building Alpine log cabins............welding etc.

In Italy I made and sell boomerang for passion and iron sculptures.

I made just a few slingshots for myself very simple using almost recycling material from old projects, and 2 nicer ones for presents.

Volp


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I made all sorts of stuff, a lot of multitool mods, vintage tool restorations, furniture, models, toys, machining small parts. Before I got into slingshots, I missed working in wood. Now that I have found a use for all those tiny bits of stock I have all over my shop...it's slinging time!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Before slingshots I was an embryo. Yeah,it's been that long!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


You are the man.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm not much of a builder of beautiful things, but I sure can appreciate them. I try to support the vendors and several of the other wonderfully talented master craftsmen here on the forum as much as possible. I know that I will never be able to do what they do.

Before slingshots, I played pool, shot several different firearm sports including 3 gun matches, sporting clays, and fast draw. I also tried my hand at 3D archery tournaments. I even got into throwing knives and tomahawks, but never got the chance to compete.

I'm thinking that I'll stick around here for a while. At least there are others here that are as....hmmmm, how can I say this....ok I got it....crazy and obsessed with slingshots as I am!! Right Tag??


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm just getting into slingshots, but I've always been into woodworking. I guess I get that from my paternal grandfather. He was a cabinet maker and contractor that got started working in the shipyards building models and doing finish carpentry (as far as I know his father and grandfather also worked in the shipyards). So I learned a lot from him and took wood shop classes in high school and read a lot of books and watched lots of youtube videos and messed up a few nice pieces of wood. I'm by no means an expert craftsman, but I enjoy the small projects that I work on and to me that's what matters.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is awesome!!!!!!!! To me this is why the Forum is so great, such a diverse and highly talented group of the best people I have ever been associated with.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

peppermack said:


> ohh and this on, I thought it was nice..my mother in law has it now. and custom leather disc golf bags


LOL I have seen this bag online before, now I know who made it  Nice job!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

building fly-rods, fly tying, building self bows, and i like the cigar box guitars, i've made one of those too! But slingshots have taken over the majority of the hobby time!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Devoman said:


> peppermack said:
> 
> 
> > ohh and this on, I thought it was nice..my mother in law has it now. and custom leather disc golf bags
> ...


Ha, thanks man. I have made about 25 custom bags like that. All a little different. I modified this other bag to go along with the other one.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I grew up in the times and in the country where all my toys I had to make myself, even in my earliest childhood: slingshots, bows and arrows, "david's" slings, water mills out of the parts of corn plant (can not say in english), whistles, air compression shooters out of elder tree, burning match throwing devices, I even learned how to sew suits for my favourite rubber toys (popular during early sixties) ans many many others.

My true love was macrame for quite a long time.

Knot tieing is always with me.

But making and shooting slingshots from 1959 when I was six until today when I am 62 never ended.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can see why the Forum is so talented. Love these post


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

I love this - no! -THESE people, the creative ones!

... one year ago, I crashed into slingshot universe..

At the age of three, I was told, I said that I´ll be an inventor once...

When I studied Architecture, the first class in design revealed that

an Architect "invents old things anew"..

Thinking back, the first "designs were lamps, back in ´83, as a ten year old..

Today I work as an Architect, with a genetic "defect"..:

I build things..  I´ve built a bridge 23 years ago, restored

bikes, motorbikes, a yacht, our house - including framework,

carpentry, plumbing, heating, electricity, sculpturing, drawing,

painting - anything hands.

60 weeks ago, after a "few" vids on Youtube (noTV installed in our house!), I went to the shop..

An average of 1 slingshot per 14 days leaves the shop. (around 40 "Naturals waiting now..)

The delightful thing is that a slingshot is a project that fits into one hand, from A to Z 

I want to confess: I LOVE IT!

Plus: I love the people I came to know by this.

I came home. which knocked me off somehow - there´s more like me..

kind regards!

Be


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks BeMahoney enjoyed your story


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Yep. Custom gun smith, custom gold/silver smith, jewler, machinist, leather craft, sewing outdoor nylon equipment. I like working with hand crafts. I also did/do blacksmithing. Just call me "Smith". Then why the heck don't I get off my sweet'nsour and make some beautiful SSs like the rest of you guys? Slingsmith? I won't compete with these artizans...they're amazing. I'm much appreciative of the skills on this forum...Michaelangelos and Teslas of slingshots. It's just that I won't spend the time they do on the craftsmanship part...hats off though to these artizans extrordiaire. However, making a piece of art is rewarding, been there done that, lazy now LOL. If I spend more than a day or two a few hours at a time on an SS it's the limit for me, hence my simple SS projects. I did spend a few days on my carbine, trial and error on the lock mechanism and it's not S&W shine either.

Edit..

When I came back into SSs in the middle 90s it was sure rewarding. I bought a Marksman folding model, actually it was pretty good, stolen however...then I started making naturals like I used to as a kid. That lead to all sorts of gallery posts. The help on this forum has been fantastic. I didn't even KNOW about Theraband products until I bumped into this forum...let along other goodies, designs, tech. I used latex surgical tubing, the only thing we can get in Ecuador to the best of my knowledge...a friend brought a roll of TBG back from an overseas trip for Susi and me. Then we really got at it. This forum is a whale of a group of helpful and benevalent folks. I don't know why the hobby of SSs attracts such neat folks but it does. Engineers, archetects, machinists, medicals, former/present military, you name it. And of course just good ole boys 'n gals.

Chuck


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Ah! Matt! My Susi makes custom chocolate tortes...heavy cake I call it, filled with raspberry or home made strawberry preserves in the middle. But they are not as fancy as your cakes. We were in the gourmet coffee biz a few years as well. Wish list is a small stainless steel still, always wanted to make and age my own booze. Right now however Glen Fiddich single malt and Jacki Daniels smuggled in from USA are my fav mental lubricants/antifreezes.

Chuck


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kind of always been into slingshots not makeing but hunting and all other types of hunting self bows atlatl slings bolas knife blow guns traping.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Susi said:


> Wish list is a small stainless steel still, always wanted to make and age my own booze.


I can recommend it! Many years ago built a still out of a 20 Litre stainless steel soup pot and a piece of stainless flue amongst other items. I really like distilling and the science behind it, but I hardly ever drink booze, so it's not really worth the effort for me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Man these stories are awesome!!!!!!!!! I think a person should pat themselves on the back for their accomplishments. Besides we are all friends here.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I remember making natural slingshots as a kid and use them in our little wars against other neighborhood kids, and later as a young man practicing gomu-yumi, a kind of stick-slingshot that we used during the Kyudo (Japanese archery) practice.

At that time I was very involved in martial arts and I was making-just for fun-- throwing knives and building a couple of "katanas" (Japanese swords). I used truck suspension parts, which were then made of good steel metal. I was even making the wooden scabbards. All of this with improvised technology.

Upon retiring, I rediscovered slingshots and got hooked on the spot. Now that I have plenty of time, I enjoy seeing other people's designs and making my own slingshots using different materials, although occasionally I will buy a very well design slingshot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

In an earlier post I said I didn't feel like I was dumb, may have to rethink that. We had slingshot fights, dirt clod fights and last but not least BB gun fights. No one ever lost an eye, but looking back, boy was I dumb. Thanks for sharing, ahhhh the good ole days


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

I am new to the site and I haven't built a slingshot yet but it will be happening soon. My main hobby is knifemaking and leather work to go with knifemaking. Tag. Your post reminded me how dumb my friends and I were. Lol. Most of you may remember the show American Gladiators. Well the last challenge of the episode was dodging tennis balls that were fired out of a cannon. It looked like fun but we didn't have a cannon that fires tennis balls but we did have a slingshot and mud. We could hear the mud whizz by and it was so much fun. Lol. We realized how dumb it was when i blasted my friend in the lip. I never seen a lip swell so fast and so much. Even to this day i feel bad about it but if i ever say to my buddy "remember when we use to play American Gladiators? " His reply is "Remember when you blasted me in the mouth with mud?" I'm glad it is something we can laugh about now but man were we dumb!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those were the good old days. I'm just glad people are responding to this topic, it's very interesting to hear their stories. Thanks for sharing yours, and I hope you will exhibit your slingshots.


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Looking forward to it Tag. Gonna keep my first one simple. I can't wait to get some feedback.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

I still build with wood. I love to build furniture, cabinets, trinkets, gifts etc. I have a full woodshop at my disposal (in my garage). I recently finished my first slingshot frame, a combination of maple and walnut. I haven't gotten the bands made for it yet so I haven't put up pictures on the forum.

I guess I did all this stuff before but I am still doing it now.

Sasq.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Can't wait to see this slingshot, love both woods


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Before I made slings I was a leather worker and I did some mild wood working


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

There is definetley a lot of talent in the Forum, hope to see your work sometime


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

actually - i was planning in starting making knifes

but then the slings came along ... for the time being i like the idea of flying steel balls way more, then

the idea of a nearly finished blade that vortexes around the shop when you polish it or all the other nice things

that can happen if you build knifes ... plus i do not need a band-grinder and so on

before that i built flutes (learned some wood-turning with an old master), some drums, some carving, some leather work ...

and I was really in a need to build something, to make some finished product, to produce something ...

my professional work doomed to be unfinished, work-in-progress, process-oriented ... as i work with human individuals ...

So for the moment i love it ...


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

It's amazing to see the talent displayed here; not only talent but a passion for perfecting that talent over a lifetime.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I had a go at making boiled leather boxes for a little while.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

wombat said:


> I had a go at making boiled leather boxes for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are gorgeous!! I would love to know how you did this

Sasq.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I was never much of a builder of anything. When I was in Iraq I was having a really hard time of things and needed to get my mind free, so I picked up my gerber and a old piece of a pallet and carved a ball in a cage for my newborn son back home.

After returning stateside I got into survivalism and found some videos on slingshots. Being interested, but broke, I resorted to the internet, my gerber, a tree branch, some rubberbands and the leather strap off an old boot and now here I am. Broke, with a rasp, good leather and some gold gym green and more seasoned forks than I can shake a stick at!

Life is good!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I used to facet gemstones, and dabbled in wax carving and silver work.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Breathtakingly beautiful. Jewelry!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Icho (Oct 21, 2014)

Awesome work. I been looking into setting stones. I watched some videos but haven't tried it yet. I want to possibly add stones in some of the knives I make.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I made all the letter "Y"s for Sesame Street. :cookie: :cookie: :cookie:

Does that "Count"?

Best2u,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> I used to facet gemstones, and dabbled in wax carving and silver work.


That puts you a "cut" above!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

peppermack said:


> LOL I have seen this bag online before, now I know who made it  Nice job!
> 
> Ha, thanks man. I have made about 25 custom bags like that. All a little different. I modified this other bag to go along with the other one.


Beautiful handiwork, no doubt, but all dem po' hosses!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> It's amazing to see the talent displayed here; not only talent but a passion for perfecting that talent over a lifetime.


I'm developing a talent for choosing my next wife.

NEXT!!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> The level of talent in this Forum is beyond anything I could ever imagine. Sometimes during a conversation if asked what my day consisted of I tell them shooting slingshots. I usually get the same generic answer, oh yeah, sounds like fun if your into that. That's when I show them the beautiful craftsmanship you people do. That is usually followed by those are beautiful!!!!!!!! I never imagined a "Slingshot Being So Beautiful" so now I would love to hear from ALL OF YOU that craft these collector pieces. It's not bragging, your craftsmanship speaks for itself. You might as well tell us, my wife says I'm stubborn as a #######!!!!!!!! Thank you all sooooooooo much for sharing. It's not like I'm asking you to stand up in front of the class!!!!!


I'd probably be in the back of the class with a duncecap. :question:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

setting stones is tough. basic setting is doable -- see the one ring above -- but really doing it right takes a ton of tools and experience.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Labor intensive craftsmanship is becoming a lost art. It has to be very rewarding to see the finished product. Thanks to everyone who replied to this post.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I do many things. But I really love to carve jade.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome, beautiful work


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Before slingshots I was into cigar box guitars, furniture, and I still make custom cakes


CIGAR BOX GUITARS !!!!!!! thats so .......COOL any more pics ?

and the cakes, jar drooping jummie

cheers


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Flintknapping...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful, the talent that makes up this Forum is incredible. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

theolithic71 said:


> Flintknapping...


that flint knife is just unbelievable,i have a good friend that is a digger(arrow head hunter) he has done it his entire life,he has one of the largest private collections in the state


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

leon13 said:


> you said:
> 
> 
> > Before slingshots I was into cigar box guitars, furniture, and I still make custom cakes
> ...


Thanks man! Here are some close ups. Also the cake I sold today.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Whoa!!!!!!!!!!! Those are fantastic!!!! That cake is amazing!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I loved this thread. I wonder if anyone else has more stuff to contribute?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I forgot about this thread, I never actually posted any of my work before:

Here are some teapots, some multitool mods and a photograph I took for a client back in 2008.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm on the music bus too.. I think for the Craftsman here the common thread seems to be passion for creating things and the reward of a physical reaction. Music is very physically connecting, and a guitar acts like a slingshot in many ways, and vise versa, even down to providing audible tones based on the band tension.. Will equal temperament become a new slingshot term?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

But if I was more a tea drinker...


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

Before slingshots I was mostly into building electric guitars, ukuleles, and the occasional over-the-top Halloween costume.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

OK this has to stop, before I'm guitar shopping on the wrong forum.. I could easily and happily take one of these beauties home.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

but all i need is music and a free electric band...

here are some of the odd instruments i´ve built, sadly i haven´t taken pics of all the older custom ones - that was in the century before digital cameras and internet in every household.





  








CIMG0226




__
Sst der Kleine Steinschlag


__
Jun 4, 2015











  








CIMG0225




__
Sst der Kleine Steinschlag


__
Jun 4, 2015











  








CIMG0224




__
Sst der Kleine Steinschlag


__
Jun 4, 2015











  








CIMG0223




__
Sst der Kleine Steinschlag


__
Jun 4, 2015











  








CIMG0222




__
Sst der Kleine Steinschlag


__
Jun 4, 2015











  








CIMG0221




__
Sst der Kleine Steinschlag


__
Jun 4, 2015











  








CIMG0002




__
Sst der Kleine Steinschlag


__
Jun 4, 2015











  








CIMG0001




__
Sst der Kleine Steinschlag


__
Jun 4, 2015


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Slingshot forum house band?


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Made knives,lighters,whistles...still do????


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

ile66 said:


> Made knives,lighters,whistles...still do


that is some beautiful work,i would love to see how you build a lighter ,do you have any build pics or videos


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Bigron,sorry no. But it is made from brass endcap,coin,bicycle tire metal parts.and electrical wire Fitting innards. And grinding wheel is old colt lighter.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

knives, leather holsters and knife sheaths


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

the rest of you guys are artist, and crazy, I mean that in a loving and caring way


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

I've been playing around with kiln glass for several years. Here are few examples of my work. For those of you who got some of my marbles at ECST these are the same ones (the green bowl).


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your work is beautiful!!!!!!!' Thanks for sharing Brooks. Wish I could have made the ECST this year.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Dude! Is that a marble bowl? Looks like it was made from the marbles you were giving away ( thanks a bunch ) at the ECST!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so cool this forum is a hay ding place for super geeks I am speechless


----------



## Alexander Holman (Jun 8, 2015)

Photography is probably my longest running passtime, also camera repair, and many other things. I'm known as a tinkerer. I do 95% of my own gunsmithing, make my own knives/tools, precision shooting and reloading, hunting and fishing, built and collected bicycles for years too.

-Xander


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I worked in a bicycle shop for a decade, made dozens of custom bikes in my life, attended a community college welding lab for 18 years where I could make anything I wanted with access to a full on machine shop and welding lab, 5 years of wood shop at the same college, and a majority of the art classes. Worked in graphics, fine art, and industrial design most of the time but a favorite hobby was etching glass (bead blasting) - did more than a hundred pieces over the decades, - two examples shown. What's apparent in this thread is how we all thrive on creativity.*


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Here is some of my humble works, great thread!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I like me a humble razer...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful work Mr. Monkey Nipples. Love the bike


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome craftsmanship Sanch


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Tag said:


> Awesome craftsmanship Sanch


thanks! I was an art major but never was able to finish my degree I have done many disciplines but I am always drawn back to steel and leather. Those two seem to bind them all together for me.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I like working with my hands and did a number of things. I studied silver smithing, trained as a machinist, was into model railroading, model airplanes from the stick and tissue jobbies to RC, model boats, made a rifle and did some gun smithing, and blowpipes. I was surprised on a blowpipe forum that I am a member of how many people cannot make a dart that flies true once a broad head is attached. I also take delight in modifying something that a factory hasn't done to my liking. The last was a rapier. https://sbg-sword-forum.forums.net/thread/43509/pilsen-rapier-windlass . I just remember I took wood working in school. With more time I'll think of other trivia.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The talent in this Forum is beyond anything I could ever imagine. To me sharing your craftsmanship is like any artist that shares their talent, it's meant for others to enjoy.


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Interesting topic. I was a classical pianist and composer. I have a Masters degree in music Composition. I would post my website but it has nothing to do with this forum.
> 
> Building something tangible is a little different than creating in the music world where nothing is "measured" like FPS or "does it shoot." Another words, emotional content is not measured in inches or lbs.
> 
> I like that about slingshots, there is definitely hard measurements that tell you if your intended outcome is good or not.


wow... take good care of your hands bro..


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

wow.. so many talented people in this forum.. i have a bachelors degree in physical therapy but now i work in the operating room as some sort of technician and fondle around with gizmos all day..

but my true passion lies in the outdoors.. aside from slingshots i make nylon whips of every kind.. will post pics soon.. do also some leatherwork, fishing, hunting and all things that deals with the outdoors..

and of course i can cook... lol


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

let's see the whips!!


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those are amazing!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Tag said:


> Those are amazing!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


Thanks tag..


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

King Cat said:


> I went from slingshots to pool then back to slingshots. In the process I authored a few books.


Yeah.. one pocket is the hardest game in pool.. dang.. all this talent in one place..


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

ash said:


> Making things is my reason for being. For the last ten years and the next two weeks my day job is making guitars:
> 
> Not many know this but my dream guitar ha salways been the ibanez iceman..
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

This thread is amazing, and I thought it'd dilled in hyperspace. GOOD it hasn't!! I've made things all my life, too many to list..wood, metal...but there is talent here that humbles me to the dirt! I built glow plug engine powered air planes and wood and metal propeller driven cars, no pics, but not as good as Ash...all gone to garage sales. I cut semi precious gem stones into cabochons when I was about 12 but never faceted like Alex...geez he's good.

It is really cool and interesting how much talent of all sorts exists here. I hope this thread continues indefinitely so new members can contribute as well.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Stagecraft you are one extremely gifted individual!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. What is the advantage(s) of nylon over leather for whips?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Advantages: 
1. paracord is cheap and comes ready made into long thin strands. It does not require cutting, trimming, stretching, or tapering like a kangaroo hide does. 
2. Paracord is more resistant to weather and will not dry out or crack like leather will if not properly cared for. 
3. Paracord is available in a nearly infinite variety of colors and patterns.

Disadvantages: 
1. Paracord strands cannot be tapered, so other methods must be used to achieve smooth and even taper through the whip. 
2. Paracord is lightweight, so other methods of adding weight must be used to achieve the same heft that gives power to kangaroo whips. 
3. Paracord does not come in sheets, so bolstering is done with relatively insubstantial electrical tape in many cases. (not all)


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

ChapmanHands said:


> I was never much of a builder of anything. When I was in Iraq I was having a really hard time of things and needed to get my mind free, so I picked up my gerber and a old piece of a pallet and carved a ball in a cage for my newborn son back home.
> 
> After returning stateside I got into survivalism and found some videos on slingshots. Being interested, but broke, I resorted to the internet, my gerber, a tree branch, some rubberbands and the leather strap off an old boot and now here I am. Broke, with a rasp, good leather and some gold gym green and more seasoned forks than I can shake a stick at!
> 
> Life is good!


Reminds me of Thoreau -

That man is the richest whose pleasures are the cheapest.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *I worked in a bicycle shop for a decade, made dozens of custom bikes in my life, attended a community college welding lab for 18 years where I could make anything I wanted with access to a full on machine shop and welding lab, 5 years of wood shop at the same college, and a majority of the art classes. Worked in graphics, fine art, and industrial design most of the time but a favorite hobby was etching glass (bead blasting) - did more than a hundred pieces over the decades, - two examples shown. What's apparent in this thread is how we all thrive on creativity.*


Hey wait you shot at the house in the back ? And tuck of with that bike 
And you do some nice things I am spechless 
Cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

sagecraft said:


> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


That's great well made and chilies 2 yeah 
Thanks for showing your talent 
Great thread thanks 
Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I read a post this morning from Oldmiser, and he just confirmed my thoughts on how much talent there is in this Forum. Just to clear things up, if I had any craftsman skills I would gladly post them. I have been very fortunate to be associated with the finest group of people ever in this Forum. My favorite Mother-in-law has had cancer twice and beat it both times. She is 82 and still works at Purdue college collecting lunch tickets. They had a list of the top. 100 things to see while visiting Purdue Campus, meeting her was # 37 on the list. She always makes time to listen to the students and help them feel welcome. You just never know what an impact your post can make on someone.


----------



## resortera (Nov 26, 2015)

ill be a barthender, on some electronic studies, trumpetist , welder, mostly autodidact at everything


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's been awhile since I posted this, I thought it would be interesting to see more of the amazing talent in this Forum.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Just in case anyone is wondering, I have hidden talents which is not a good thing, I can't seem to find them(-: if I ever do find my talent, I'm going to unleash it to the world. Just kidding, I do enjoy all of your crafts


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

First off, TAG, you rock the world with your gracious and MEANINGFUL compliments!! Do not ever underestimate the power you wield my friend!!

I am astounded by the talents here as well.

I have been many things in life, and I will continue to grow and learn more in the coming years.

I have literally lived from the Left coast (born in Los Angeles, CA) to the East coast (Wilmington, DE)

I flew an airplane solo before I ever got my driver's permit.

I have been a tinkerer/inventor all my life. By trade I have always worked in the computing field. Hardware technician, programmer, computer analyst.

I have a patent for some code I wrote while working for a bank in Delaware. U.S. Patent No. 6,006,208 - MICR Line Decoding Algorithm

I also braid leather whips. I have yet to try a paracord one. The last of which is owned by our very own GHOST in a very good trade.









I do metal casting and some woodworking/woodturning





















As well as slingshots









Pepper board I made and some Jalapeno and Habanero stuffed peppers









Not really a hobby, but I am REALLY GOOD at making holes in myself....









Collecting iron skillets









And, just being a goof. Here I am gettin' all gangsta wit mah 45, some clips, and some shells....









This is all in addition to generally trying to test every single thing within reach to destruction. Including people.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I made and repaired stringed musical instruments

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

you can't beat a good ole iron skillet!! Thanks ToolShed


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That sounds like a very interesting trade Treeman. Craftsman like you are hard to find in this throw away society we live in.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Tag said:


> That sounds like a very interesting trade Treeman. Craftsman like you are hard to find in this throw away society we live in.


It really is interesting, especially when you get to work on an instrument that was made by an old master. I learn so much by seeing how they did it in the old days.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I was into crying only when it rained so no one would notice the tears..


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Toolshed said:


> First off, TAG, you rock the world with your gracious and MEANINGFUL compliments!! Do not ever underestimate the power you wield my friend!!
> 
> I am astounded by the talents here as well.
> 
> ...


 thats funny... 45 and some clips.. im dying ova heaa (nycaccent) lol that whip is pretty cool man. My brother enjoyed the iron skillet collection. And honestly. Everyone of you guys and what you do or did.. is inspiration to many. Im sure.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Tag, I just spent way too much time reading this thread! Some very creative people here. I haven't built a slingshot yet, but it's coming. Right now any slingshot time I have is spent shooting. I've built a few boats over the years, here's some pics that I can find. The green one I built entirely by myself on my own dime, the other ones were paying gigs. Also into stained glass, right now I'm building a shed to house that endeavor.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

WOW!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Marco, you are one very talented craftsman.thanks for sharing. The talent that exist in this Forum is beyond anything I could ever imagine.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I sincerely love the vast spectrum of talents. I am really interested in the instrument builders. I've played (use that term loosely) guitar for 30 odd years and am really jealous of the guitar builders. The artistry in all of those instruments is just breathtaking.


----------

